# Nail polish on tortoise shell dilemma



## LauraAndFred (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I have recently purchased a beautiful 2 year old spur thighed tortoise, and the owner of the shop told me that his previous owners have put a large flower shaped pattern on his shell using nail polish. 

Looking online it says that any substance stained or marked on a tortoises shell in large amounts can be harmful. However I don't want to remove it with nail polish remover because that can be toxic, and I wouldn't dream of harming him.

I know it will wear off over time, but I was just wondering if anybody has any other ideas as to cleaning it off/ have been in the same situation. 

Thanks  : victory:


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

LauraAndFred said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have recently purchased a beautiful 2 year old spur thighed tortoise, and the owner of the shop told me that his previous owners have put a large flower shaped pattern on his shell using nail polish.
> 
> ...


sicko's! (not you)

ask in the tortoise bit you'll get more attention : victory:


----------



## LauraAndFred (Jun 28, 2013)

tomboa01 said:


> sicko's! (not you)
> 
> ask in the tortoise bit you'll get more attention : victory:


Rookie error! Thanks  Haha


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

LauraAndFred said:


> Rookie error! Thanks  Haha


its alright : victory:


----------

